# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Очень большому человеку требуется чехол (тканевая часть )бронежилета

## Оппонент

Бойцу в зоне АТО, требуется бронежилет. Его размер 66 и рост 6. Пластины для бронежилета у них имеются.  Находятся под Константиновкой. В ближайшее время будут перемещены на нулевой км. Боец на передовой будет без защиты при очень большой площади поражения. Как помочь? Где заказать пошив ? Какие размерения нужно предоставить?

----------


## Pvt. Joker

Вам сюда: http://sputnik-gear.com.ua/index.php...t01returnid=56

Одесский производитель с 6-ти летним опытом. Для АТО у них предоставляются скидки.

----------

